# 'Insteada' is coming, are you ready??



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't know about ready, but I'm thinking about it. 

Are you above or below the Mason Dixon Line? :wink:

You Northerners don't like us Virginians coming up there muddying up the waters. :becky:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

yes as long as work dont screw with things going to be changing jobs real soon I hope.
Me and the pe are getting along great
I hope the woman from NC that posted that field and fita is so much easier than 3d would come show us how to shoot a perfect score.:mg:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Don't know about ready, but I'm thinking about it.
> 
> Are you above or below the Mason Dixon Line? :wink:
> 
> You Northerners don't like us Virginians coming up there muddying up the waters. :becky:


I am sure we would get along just fine!! Will be a couple folks from down that way.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I tried to talk a couple nc boys into but nobody yet


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

hoping a hornet flies this way again


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I think I'm ready!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You usually are ready Bob


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Im ready... I am hoping that the wife and the new baby allow me to make the trip.... should be a blast...!

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope it works out Brad HT and look forward to meeting you!!
Made one of several changes to the course last night, it still needs a little fine tuning but it looks good so far. All being done to speed up the pace in one area. It is fun seeing your vision come to reality  One more change then I can start practicing for a busy July!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just received three boxes containing 'door prize' items that will be handed out during the 'walkback challenge'. Thanks to AAE and BCY for this round of prizes.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Just received three boxes containing 'door prize' items that will be handed out during the 'walkback challenge'. Thanks to AAE and BCY for this round of prizes.


Now if you had said, "thanks to Ford and GM for this round of prizes" I would be there with my whole family. :becky:

Seriously, I'm glad you're getting quality sponsors willing to make it cool!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Am I ready....not a chance :chortle: 

Haven't been shooting much the past few weeks. But you know me....if I am there I will be "ready enough" :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Now if you had said, "thanks to Ford and GM for this round of prizes" I would be there with my whole family. :becky:
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad you're getting quality sponsors willing to make it cool!


I already have items from: HHA, Carter, LAS, W.R and Dead Center....................does that help :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I already have items from: HHA, Carter, LAS, W.R and Dead Center....................does that help :shade:


sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Getting a start on the last course change tonight, excited to shoot the finished half  Should make this area faster and more challenging all at the same time!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

One steep peep (bunny for those south of the mason Dixon line:shade: ), only clue you are getting for those that have shot before.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> One steep peep (bunny for those south of the mason Dixon line:shade: ), only clue you are getting for those that have shot before.


Should I practice on a ladder shooting down, or from the ground to my second floor roof?

Actually, It will be a miracle at this point if I have a bow set up to shoot by then. I am hoping some things come together for a new one soon! We shall see. :noidea: :bored:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Took a picture last night but am having trouble getting it loaded  Lets just say it is uphill!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like Im gonna be able to make it!! I am so excited... Im even renting a little car to save on the gas mileage from all the way over here.... lol!
Though unfortunately my friends who live in Lancaster will be out of town... Which means I cant stay with them and I am having to get a hotel room... any suggestions as to a close hotel? Oh, and anyone want to split a room...? I dont snore, I promise. :shade:

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If I had the room I would put you up for the weekend but my house is full, sorry. Double Tree is a stones throw from the club but I am not sure what the cost is per night. It may be called 'Double Tree at Willow Valley'??? PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Looks like Im gonna be able to make it!! I am so excited... Im even renting a little car to save on the gas mileage from all the way over here.... lol!
> Though unfortunately my friends who live in Lancaster will be out of town... Which means I cant stay with them and I am having to get a hotel room... any suggestions as to a close hotel? Oh, and anyone want to split a room...? I dont snore, I promise. :shade:
> 
> B~


Brad, There's a Sleep Inn in Mountville along Rt 30 that I've stayed at many times when I'm in the area. It will be just a short drive to the club from there and you won't be in the city. It's a more out in the country motel. Check out choicehotels.com and do a search for Lancaster area or just Mountville. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks so much fellas... I'll look into those... I'll have to ask the hornet where he's staying. Maybe he might be interested in splitting the cost. Though he might not want to hang out with the likes of me after last years hill... Lol
B~


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here is a sneak peek of the "new" target....and I hear its going to be even higher up. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Hornet, I have had trouble posting pic's since we installed our new computer system.
Back to the pic, there is more room below those bottom spots than it appears. What is sticking up is Celotex that was used to keep dirt from falling out the bottom of the wood framing, it has been trimmed off since the picture was taken. I am going to raise the butt a couple inches for even more clearance  As you walk back the peep/bunny it gets less steep


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does that replace the Peep after the river shot?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

yep Dirk, that (#21) is now the 14/15 from an elevated shooting area  Oopps, I said too much!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We also widened the shooting area for target #22 also, this should allow 3-4 wide shooting all around the course now.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay... the more I hear about this, the more I think this isnt some 'normal' field round. Im used to the flatland around here... The Hill last year beat me like I stole something... Do I need to do wind sprints and speed hiking to prepare...? lol

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

NOPE, our course isn't hard to walk actually for the amount of sidehill, uphill and down hill shots we have.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The course is very easy to walk....just watch out for yellow jackets and be ready to cuss the sun out on two targets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

True. You don't need to be a billy goat to walk the course, but you do need a good level on your sight.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

okay then... maybe I should spend some time fixing my 3rd axis.... lol

B~


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

For those that haven't been to the Lancaster club.

It is a great course. Well worth the trip. Its a great shoot ran by some great guys.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!! Matty


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well as long as things don't change (YOU HEAR ME PSARGE) it looks as if there may be a contingent from NC headed that way in a couple of weeks. 

Katy-bar the door!!!! Things just got interesting!!!!!:chortle:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Uh oh.... lol

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If your coming with that tall flat topped transplant from Pa advise him the course is a little tougher now LOL 
At least he knows how to get to the club. Anxious to meet you guys.


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> At least he knows how to get to the club.


Ray - if the bridge will still be out, you might want t give out the detour directions.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it is out the rest of the year
There are Detour signs up but I will get them on our website, Thanks!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Most of the course improvements were finished last night, just need to spread stone around yet in a couple low areas. It does look good!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> If your coming with that tall flat topped transplant from Pa advise him the course is a little tougher now LOL
> At least he knows how to get to the club. Anxious to meet you guys.



I don't know if he's coming or not. He hadn't said anything about it but I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> I think it is out the rest of the year
> There are Detour signs up but I will get them on our website, Thanks!!


Ray, is this the bridge on Eckman Road? Is the detour to come in from the other direction?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I don't know if he's coming or not. He hadn't said anything about it but I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks.


hope to see you there mat it has been awhile


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> NOPE, our course isn't hard to walk actually for the amount of sidehill, uphill and down hill shots we have.


i think me and treaton stopped at this range a few years ago when we were in town for the classic


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Jarrett, yes the Eckman Road humming bridge is being replaced, just go past Eckman heading south and make a right on Millwood Drive. Another right on Brenneman and yet another right on Eckman. There are Detour signs up along the above mentioned route.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> i think me and treaton stopped at this range a few years ago when we were in town for the classic


Did you stop during a 3-D??? I remember something like that happening.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Did you stop during a 3-D??? I remember something like that happening.


yes it was snowing and cold as heck


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

any chance of shooting some there the friday afternoon before pssaa states might be able to talk the wife into leaving earlier so i can shoot alittle the night before


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Going to try and snap a couple shots of the improved targets this weekend, a little eye candy I would say


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Shot both the new targets............very interesting, better stay on your toes.


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

What do we shoot? I looked at the registration form, is it 28 hunter both days? Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LongTime said:


> What do we shoot? I looked at the registration form, is it 28 hunter both days? Thanks


Field one day and hunter the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Hornet!!
28 Hunter faces one day, 28 field faces the next. ALSO, a fun novelty shoot Saturday afternoon where you could win some cash
Hope you can join us.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey guys... I dont think I am going to be able to make it. My 4 yr old daughter has some urgent medical testing scheduled on that friday, and I dont really want to miss that. She is going to be super scared, and the results will impact her for years..... Hopefully if we can move it up, things will change....

I was really looking forward to shooting this one and hanging out with Hornet, Spoon and everyone else.... Im really sorry!

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like NC will be represented.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Coming very very soon, getting excited.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just received 6 registrations today in the mail, exciting!!


----------

